# Mason, MI *ANGELICA* Pet ID: 556913



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Angelica 
German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Female Dog Pet ID: 556913 

Angelica is a very smart dog! She will need an experienced shepherd owner who agrees to take her to one obedience class and will bring her back to ICAC by 6pm on Wednesday to have her fixed on Thursday. She will be protective of her family and territory. Color:black/tan, Markings:blk nylon 

Mason, MI 
<span style="color: #FF0000">517-676-8370</span> 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13733930


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

listing removed


----------

